# [SOLVED] Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a problem that I would like to address. For some reason while 
playing Bioshock my computer restarts, I know that it isn't my computer
overheating or anything, because I begin playing the game as soon as i
swith on the computer. Once the computer has rebooted and is at the desktop
I get a error message that states "The system has recovered from a serious error.", it
says a log has been created, so I looked in the log and i viewed the technical information
about the error report. In the error report contents it says: "The following files will be included
in this error report:
C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER9b1a.dir00\Mini101207-08.dmp
C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER9b1a.dir00\sysdata.xml
I knew that these were obviously the cause of my problems, so I went to the specified directory
and deleted those files. I started the game once more and after about 5 minuteds of play my
computer restarted again, and I got the exact same error report. so then I went and deleted
all the files in the temp folder, i tried again to play and again after about 5 minutes the computer restarted.
I heard that codec packs could be the cause, so I uninstalled mine, and still the problem persists. It seems
that the folder called "WER9b1a.dir00" keeps getting created while I'm playing Bioshock, and for some reason
the computer restarts. I don't know if this i a bug with the game or what. If it is any help I'm on the stage called
"Neptune's Bounty". I really really enjoy this game so i would really appreciate it if anyone could help me fix this problem. 
Thanks alot - Wesley.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

Those file's are not causing your problems, you can let them be if you wish.

You can not possibly know if its overheating issue based on that info, temperatures raise very fast when you play a demanding game. Could be that, could be anything.

Like most people with such problems you should check your temperatures and voltages, with for example speedfan (http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php) and post the results.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*



u551 said:


> Those file's are not causing your problems, you can let them be if you wish.
> 
> You can not possibly know if its overheating issue based on that info, temperatures raise very fast when you play a demanding game. Could be that, could be anything.
> 
> Like most people with such problems you should check your temperatures and voltages, with for example speedfan (http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php) and post the results.



sounds like good advice to me try that.be sure to post back the temp,and voltage readouts.


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

ok,so i downloaded the program,what must i do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

Install the program, then run it at startup with no other programs running. Note all the temperatures and voltages. Then leave it open and run a 3D game for a few minutes. Alt-Tab back to SpeedFan and note the temps/volts again. Post back with both sets of figures so we can see how well your system copes under stress.


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Here Are The Results...*

Ok here we go, i did what you said koala, i took the readings as soon as my pc started up, I then took a screenshot 
and saved it. While had the speedfan running in the background I opened up Counter-Strike Source, I played for
a while and then pressed alt+tab, I again took the readings. 
Here are all the readings BEFORE playing CSS:
Fan1:3444
Temp1:25C
Temp2:25C
Temp3:32C
HD0:38C
Core: 50C
Ambient:0C
Vcore1:	1.60V
Vcore2:	2.59V
+3.3V:	3.33V
+5V:	4.22V
+12V:	12.35V
-12V:	-9.40V
-5V:	-4.75V
+5V:	2.45V
Vbat:	4.08V
Now here are the readings WHILE playing CSS:
Fan1:3516
Temp1:25C
Temp2:25C
Temp3:47C
HD0:39C
Core: 62C
Ambient:0C
Vcore1:	1.58V
Vcore2:	2.59V
+3.3V:	3.30V
+5V:	4.22V
+12V:	12.29V
-12V:	-9.40V
-5V:	-4.75V
+5V:	4.49V
Vbat:	4.08V
All of these values are exactly what speedfan said they are,none of these results have been modified.
The reason I belive that it isn't my computer overheating is because i have never had my computer just
suddenly restart while i'm playing a game. It only seems to be bishock that gives me this problem.
Thats why in my opinion it's not my pc. Then again you are probably more experienced then me in
computers, so who am i to say whats really happening. Here are the results, I hope they help t
resolve this problem. btw i played Bioshock again today and still it persists. Thank you for your help
it is greatly appreciated.
- Wesleyray:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

CSS is not that heavy and your cpu is almost overheating when playing it so i assume that it is your problem you should clean all dust out of yuor computer with compresed air


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

Try playing the bioshock and posting those readings. Other temperatures look good, but cpu is pretty high. Voltages are fine except for that +5v which is kind of low. Either one could be your problem.

What cpu, power supply and graphic card do you have? Other specs about your computer could help too.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*



u551 said:


> Try playing the bioshock and posting those readings. Other temperatures look good, but cpu is pretty high. Voltages are fine except for that +5v which is kind of low. Either one could be your problem.
> 
> What cpu, power supply and graphic card do you have? Other specs about your computer could help too.



good catch the 5 volt is out of spec.


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

Okay here are my system specs, they not good, but hey I can still run the game. Like I said I few days, 
I don't think it is my computer because I played the game for the entirety of the first two stages
(when you first enter Rapture and the medical pavilion) and throughout that whole time my computer never restarted.
Also I played the demo yesterday and it didn't restart my computer. But here are my specs. Btw I cleaned out the dust but
the same thing happened.
My PC Specs:
Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Memory (RAM): 1024 MB
CPU info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
CPU Speed: 1814.8 MHz
Display Adapters: (Graphics Card): NVIDIA GeForce 6200 | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Hard Disks: C: 74.5GB | I: 149.0GB
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 071904 GBT 42302e31
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 8IG1000MK

Here are the readings from speedfan before and while playing Bioshock:
BEFORE playing Bioshock (on startup):
Fan1:3444
Temp1:25C
Temp2:25C
Temp3:32C
HD0:38C
Core: 35C
Ambient:0C
Vcore1:	1.60V
Vcore2:	2.59V
+3.3V:	3.33V
+5V:	4.22V
+12V:	12.35V
-12V:	-9.40V
-5V:	-4.75V
+5V:	2.45V
Vbat:	4.08V

WHILE playing Bioshock:

Fan1:3516
Temp1:25C
Temp2:25C
Temp3:49C
HD0:39C
Core: 48C
Ambient:0C
Vcore1:	1.58V
Vcore2:	2.59V
+3.3V:	3.30V
+5V:	4.22V
+12V:	12.29V
-12V:	-9.40V
-5V:	-4.75V
+5V:	4.49V
Vbat:	4.08V
I was also wondering if over heating is the case, if it is possible to adjust the speed 
of the fan without hurting the computer, like an overclock of the cpu fan?
thanks alot- Sm0ke


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

ok that is a bit strange css gets the core to 62c,but bioshock only gets it to 48c.one thing is for sure if the reading is correct.that is the 5volt reading 4.22 is out of spec.go into the bios,and confirm this reading.


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

sorry bout dat, da core was actualy 68, sorry pressed wrong key. i checkd in the bios, and it is 5v. what else can i possibly do?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

your cpu is overheating!the first thing i would do is check the inside of the pc.look for a dust buildup in the heatsinks,and fans.if there is a buildup you can use a can of compressed air to blow it out.


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

okay, il try that. must i then get another fan?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

maybe not you may only need to clear the dust.because dust can act like insulation,and actually hold in the heat.


----------



## alesana (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

Bioshock = xD

Nvidia has a beta driver especially for it.
Not sure what that would do but id get it anyways.

Lol do the 360 Fix, open the side and put a fan towards it. =P

And if that works then you need a new fan or better air circulation.
Unless you wanna keep the huge box fan there.


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

Hey everyone thanks alot for your help, i fixed the problem, what i did was i uninstalled the game, i blew out all the dust with compressed air. I installe the latest nvidia drivers, i reinstalled the game and it works well. Thumbs up to 2k, very good game


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Problem With Bioshock - Computer always restarts, please help!*

glad you got it fixed i will mark the thread solved.:wave:


----------

